# Dash guages on 2017 Chevy 2500 HD stop working when plowing



## Craig Voelker (Jan 15, 2011)

2017 Chevy Silverado 2500 HD. Has snow plow prep package. New Snow-ex plow. When using the snow plow the dash guages cut out. Radio stops working. Cell phone connection is lost. All connections on plow and truck are good. Any ideas on what could be causing this? Does not happen all the time.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

You need the plow jumper harness installed. Its under warranty at your dealer. Very common problem.

Take a copy of this with you https://www.gmupfitter.com/files/media/photo/901/UI Bulletin 124h.pdf

If the solenoid for the plow is on the plow itself, you will need the two connectors that are listed in there as well.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Been a problem since 2014. A 2017 should not be doing it. The fix should have been incorporated into the trucks by then.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Motorman 007 said:


> Been a problem since 2014. A 2017 should not be doing it. The fix should have been incorporated into the trucks by then.


It wasn't. We have two. Dealer handled it.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Motorman 007 said:


> Been a problem since 2014. A 2017 should not be doing it. The fix should have been incorporated into the trucks by then.


Its not x2. We do about 5 every winter for the issue. GM supposedly was to be shipping the harness loose with the truck as of the 2016 model year, to be installed by the plow upfitter, but every VYU truck on our lot, I've never seen the harness in the truck.


----------



## Craig Voelker (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Totally off subject, but what a great last name.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you would think the dealer would say something about it, or at least ask if you are putting a plow on it... make you aware


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

leolkfrm said:


> you would think the dealer would say something about it, or at least ask if you are putting a plow on it... make you aware


And do work under warrantee that they can possibly charge an uneducated/unaware customer for???


----------

